# Prob selling skiff soon



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

FWC is closing harvest is redfish in my area. Catch and release only. Not that I keep many. Usually non survivors. I’m sure other species will follow along with closure of areas to boats. Might be a good time financially to get out. I hate more rules while real issues are not addressed.


----------



## boneappetite (Sep 5, 2015)

What part of Florida?????


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

boneappetite said:


> What part of Florida?????


Indian River Lagoon.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I haven't been able to keep a redfish or snook in my area for over 3 or 4 years (red tide area) Ft Myers luckily I can go a little further south and keep one but my boats are the only thing that keeps me from snapping. Plus who knows if the market will ever collapse again and if not I couldn't afford to buy something down the road just food for thought. On a side note that Beavertail will probably sell within the day. Good luck with whatever you decide to do Capn.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

IRL is my stomping grounds, grew up here in south Brevard. It's a shame what's happened to our fishery. I watched the net ban really benefit our fishery and it boomed....now runoff, chemicals, population explosion have killed the grass and destroyed the fishery....damn shame.
I will keep fishing and so should you...


----------



## WilliamYoung (11 mo ago)

Good. More of you should get the fuck out too. Go back to New Jersey or wherever the fuck you’re from.


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

I think the no kill restrictions on redfish in the IRL are a good thing. It's better than stocking hatchery redfish that's for sure.
The no kill restrictions are a step in the right direction. Restoring the seagrass should be the main focus.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> FWC is closing harvest is redfish in my area. Catch and release only. Not that I keep many. Usually non survivors. I’m sure other species will follow along with closure of areas to boats. Might be a good time financially to get out. I hate more rules while real issues are not addressed.


If you don't already, start voting the environment at every level of government, not business as usual. Sponsor outdoorsmen/women to run for office.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

WilliamYoung said:


> Good. More of you should get the fuck out too. Go back to New Jersey or wherever the fuck you’re from.


Don’t hold back😜


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

What a potty mouth and negative attitude 🤨


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Catch and release for all species for 5 years. Pay the commercial gigs to collect garbage from the ocean and ICW. Let nature correct itself and at least some of the problems mankind has caused. Some here may not agree but something needs to change. Too many people and only a limited amount of resources.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

WilliamYoung said:


> Good. More of you should get the fuck out too. Go back to New Jersey or wherever the fuck you’re from.


Across several threads now your proving to be a new asshole on this forum...if you would like to stay stop the drama, and contribute in a meaningful way. There are other forums you can join and fight all day/night


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

WilliamYoung said:


> Good. More of you should get the fuck out too. Go back to New Jersey or wherever the fuck you’re from.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

WilliamYoung said:


> Good. More of you should get the fuck out too. Go back to New Jersey or wherever the fuck you’re from.


I am 5th generation Florida Cracker pal


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I live in this area too and I hope they close all species and make everything catch and release for a while.. this place is a desert. Are there a few fish yes but it’s a sad sad place unfortunately. The sea grass is gone, the habitat is gone, the fish are gone.. been fishing it since 98 and has declined every year.. I hope they do everything possible to make it better. I’ll give up keeping fish for life if it would just make a 1/10th dif


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Open a season on manatees to reduce the numbers grazing on the grass beds






The Eating Habits of Herbivorous Manatees


Learn more about The Eating Habits of Herbivorous Manatees




www.see-manatees.com


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Open a season on manatees to reduce the numbers grazing on the grass beds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Manatee blubber the new white meat 😝


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've seen the Lagoon decline drastically in recent years, unfortunately. But what's so bad about catch and release for awhile? FWC doesn't always get things right, but in this case I agree. If we give the fish a chance, they will come back. And we also need to put more pressure on the politicians to clean up the mess or vote for someone who will. The party in power in Tallahassee touts supporting business, yet tourism and sport-fishing are multi-million dollar businesses and they turn a blind eye on rampant development, unsupported infrastructure and increased population while those same businesses suffer, along with related industries like boat-builders, marine services, tackle manufacturers, etc. It just doesn't make sense.

Sell the skiff if you like. But you'll probably regret it.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

As stated the IRL is my home waters...I love to eat seafood and have been eating fish, shrimp, oysters, crabs, and clams self caught in the IRL since I was a child ( I'm 51 now)....I totally support a catch and release on everything at this point.
The clams and oysters are long gone, shrimp on the decline, fish have disappeared, etc. It's just sad.
Only a few could probably recall, but when I was a kid the bottom in the tide pool at Sebastian inlet was a beautiful weed bed...now it's sand from edge to inlet...it truly breaks my heart to see what the IRL has become.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Zika said:


> I've seen the Lagoon decline drastically in recent years, unfortunately. But what's so bad about catch and release for awhile? FWC doesn't always get things right, but in this case I agree. If we give the fish a chance, they will come back. And we also need to put more pressure on the politicians to clean up the mess or vote for someone who will. The party in power in Tallahassee touts supporting business, yet tourism and sport-fishing are multi-million dollar businesses and they turn a blind eye on rampant development, unsupported infrastructure and increased population while those same businesses suffer, along with related industries like boat-builders, marine services, tackle manufacturers, etc. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Sell the skiff if you like. But you'll probably regret it.


Zika, as a former journo myself, I always appreciate your thoughtful posts and disdain for the Oxford comma.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I mean if ya hardly keep them then whys it matter....?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

We are all responsible.

Stepping in it right now..................what about the eternal pursuit to float and run shallower on the grass flats?

Undoubtedly, it is about water quality and over use. And, the "big magilla " is money talks. 

Nobody is going to address water quality because of cost.

Ban fertilizer and pesticides and water runoff.

Good luck.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

WilliamYoung said:


> Good. More of you should get the fuck out too. Go back to New Jersey or wherever the fuck you’re from.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

WilliamYoung said:


> Good. More of you should get the fuck out too. Go back to New Jersey or wherever the fuck you’re from.





WilliamYoung said:


> Good. More of you should get the fuck out too. Go back to New Jersey or wherever the fuck you’re from.


Nope. Decided to stay in it. Went out my front door as you suggested and came back to where I’m from. Was a quick trip.


Drifter said:


> I mean if ya hardly keep them then whys it matter....?


oh more or less just bitching. Closures will follow.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I am having a hard time understanding what the issue is here. Seems like the FWC actually is doing it correctly here. Shoot it would suit me fine if redfish were C&R everywhere. Way less guys out fishing for them and the fishing would get terrific for those of us who prefer to go fishing instead of grocery shopping on the water.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

Ironhead said:


> I think the no kill restrictions on redfish in the IRL are a good thing. It's better than stocking hatchery redfish that's for sure.
> The no kill restrictions are a step in the right direction. Restoring the seagrass should be the main focus.


What's wrong with stocking redfish? I wish it wasn't necessary but if it helps a fishery recover what's the problem?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> I am having a hard time understanding what the issue is here. Seems like the FWC actually is doing it correctly here. Shoot it would suit me fine if redfish were C&R everywhere. Way less guys out fishing for them and the fishing would get terrific for those of us who prefer to go fishing instead of grocery shopping on the water.


We have a water quality issue. All anglers get are more rules while the water quality issues are barely addressed. I don’t grocery shop on the water. Why should I have to buy from a grocery store? If I wanted to keep one, why not? I do eat fish. Guess I should look for fish alternatives made of wood pulp. And I can almost bet with 100% chance closures will follow in my area.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

interesting that Big Bend's redfish take went from 1 to 2

Hope it doesn't add increased pressure and harvest to the area


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

TidewateR said:


> interesting that Big Bend's redfish take went from 1 to 2
> 
> Hope it doesn't add increased pressure and harvest to the area


This has been my concern all along. The Big Bend is my home waters and with the decrease everywhere else and increase here, pressure is likely to follow. We are also seeing a large influx in population and development in this area which is already putting stress on the fishery and water quality. It will be a matter of time before this area follows in the footsteps of the rest of Florida and will be closed one day due to poor decisions by the FWC


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

We have a bait fish issue. Stocking is great but they have to eat.

How are the mullet and pilchard runs these days?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Feather Thrower said:


> What's wrong with stocking redfish? I wish it wasn't necessary but if it helps a fishery recover what's the problem?


I think this has been said differently: with no habitat and little food, these fingerlings will just become a food source. I can't even imagine the dolphin-destruction that will immediately follow a release. But I guess if 10 out of 10,000 releases survive to maturity, that is better than nothing.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

The government (FWC) makes reactive decisions. They rarely implement rules based on forward thinking. Its always a reaction to things that have already occurred, i.e. the lagoon having no fish. If a fishery is healthy, why would you up the bag limit to potentially decrease the healthy fishery? If the fishery is non-existent, why would you wait to make it catch-and-release? We have been down these roads before with FWC and they rarely get things right imo. 

Also, stocking fish does not cure the issue of the water quality. Neither does closing a fishery. It doesnt hurt, but the underlying issues will still be there


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

When I bought my first skiff back in 2006 and started sight casting here on my part of the Texas coast, I had venues I could go to and nearly always find good water no matter what time of the year. 2010 ish is when is when my area started to decline in grass dispersion and quality. Winter brings clear water, but my beloved spots in the summertime no longer have pretty grass beds and thus clear water. @sjrobin can attest. He's old like me


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> We have a water quality issue. All anglers get are more rules while the water quality issues are barely addressed. I don’t grocery shop on the water. Why should I have to buy from a grocery store? If I wanted to keep one, why not? I do eat fish. Guess I should look for fish alternatives made of wood pulp. And I can almost bet with 100% chance closures will follow in my area.


I'm with you, but, don't eat fish. C&R only. But this is how it always goes. Regular people are banned, but, those that poison the entire ecosystem aren't held accountable by anyone. Then you have the eco terrorists jump on the bandwagon and blame the regular people. Sad


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> oh more or less just bitching. Closures will follow.


I can get behind that. The worlds changing. Don't sell your skiff.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

mwolaver said:


> I think this has been said differently: with no habitat and little food, these fingerlings will just become a food source. I can't even imagine the dolphin-destruction that will immediately follow a release. But I guess if 10 out of 10,000 releases survive to maturity, that is better than nothing.


Spend the hatcheries $$ on habitat restoration and waterfront property for conversion back to a natural condition a d stop all shoreline building permits.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> Open a season on manatees to reduce the numbers grazing on the grass beds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The manatee shit just adds to the nitrogen that kills places like IRL. Limited harvesting would be a good thing. I reallly want to try it on my Green Egg!


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

finbully said:


> The manatee shit just adds to the nitrogen that kills places like IRL. Limited harvesting would be a good thing. I reallly want to try it on my Green Egg!


Have you ever seen one with a shark bite scar?
I haven’t.
Must be disgusting if bull sharks don’t eat their fat, blubbery, tails..


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Newman said:


> Have you ever seen one with a shark bite scar?
> I haven’t.
> Must be disgusting if bull sharks don’t eat their fat, blubbery, tails..


That fat will render out when you smoke it low & slow say at 190 - 210 degrees for 12 - 18 hours just like pork butts.


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

Salt said:


> Catch and release for all species for 5 years. Pay the commercial gigs to collect garbage from the ocean and ICW. Let nature correct itself and at least some of the problems mankind has caused. Some here may not agree but something needs to change. Too many people and only a limited amount of resources.


The very best idea I've seen in a while! Will it happen? Nope. It damn sure would be nice though. Florida's coastline and inland waterways are the lifeblood of our state, in terms of both literal sustenance and economic prosperity. To your proposal I'd add a step even though it would be at my own recreational boating/fishing expense. Plant huge swaths of grass and mangroves throughout the state and close those areas to any propulsion beyond a trolling motor for the time (years) it takes them to rebound. People would lose their damn minds but too bad. We risk losing everything because nobody wants to sacrifice today's pleasures for future prosperity. THANK GOD the selfish attitudes so prevalent weren't the norm in the early 1940's. If that generation was equally pathetic, we'd all be posting in German right now. Actually, we very likely wouldn't be posting anything at all.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

finbully said:


> That fat will render out when you smoke it low & slow say at 190 - 210 degrees for 12 - 18 hours just like pork butts.


Do you smoke fat cap side up or down?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Megalops said:


> Do you smoke fat cap side up or down?


up


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

T Bone said:


> This has been my concern all along. The Big Bend is my home waters and with the decrease everywhere else and increase here, pressure is likely to follow. We are also seeing a large influx in population and development in this area which is already putting stress on the fishery and water quality. It will be a matter of time before this area follows in the footsteps of the rest of Florida and will be closed one day due to poor decisions by the FWC


 Agreed! I fish out of St. Marks and do not like the limit being raised. No good will come of that move.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Capnredfish said:


> We have a water quality issue. All anglers get are more rules while the water quality issues are barely addressed. I don’t grocery shop on the water. Why should I have to buy from a grocery store?


Because you're not a big business sucking the politician's D 

Just keep fishing and enjoy yourself while there are still fish because there won't be any soon


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

It's putting a bandaid on a severed limb, but I guess every bit helps? Even after Lagoon collapsed in 2011, we've continued to literally shit in it. 

We as humans consume a lot of processed garbage, but if you've been eating fish out of the Lagoon I find you to be a very weird individual. 

This took me 3 mins on google
*Septic tanks leaking into the Lagoon:*








Septic tank pollution plagues Indian River Lagoon


Every day, human waste seeps from thousands of septic tanks toward the Indian River Lagoon.



www.floridatoday.com





*Ft. Pierce sewage spills:*








Fort Pierce Utilities Authority fined $10,500 for 10.5 million gallons of sewage spills


FPUA is applying fine money toward remedies.



www.tcpalm.com





*Vero Beach sewage spills:*
November 2017:








Sewage spill into Indian River Lagoon at Vero Beach could total up to 3.1 million gallons


No inlets, poor flow means water will hold contaminants, muck will hold chemicals in Bethel Creek area.



www.tcpalm.com





*Titusville sewage spills:*
December 2017








State probes raw sewage spill into Indian River Lagoon


The Florida Department of Environmental Protection is investigating a spill into the fragile Indian River Lagoon. The Titusville water reclamation facility pumped raw sewage into the water for mor…



www.palmbeachpost.com




July 2018








Almost 900K gallons of sewage leaks into Indian River Lagoon


<p>A wastewater leak dumped 870,000 gallons of sewage into the Indian River Lagoon on Monday in less than three hours, the city of Titusville said.</p>




www.wftv.com




December 2020








Titusville sewage fallout could top half a million


The more than seven million gallons of sewage Titusville spilled into the environment just before Christmas last year could wind up costing the city more than a half-million dollars.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

JRH said:


> It's putting a bandaid on a severed limb, but I guess every bit helps? Even after Lagoon collapsed in 2011, we've continued to literally shit in it.
> 
> We as humans consume a lot of processed garbage, but if you've been eating fish out of the Lagoon I find you to be a very weird individual.
> 
> ...


I haven’t really. I just don’t like being told I can’t while developers and major polluters are always told yes!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> I haven’t really. I just don’t like being told I can’t while developers and major polluters are always told yes!


Been here a little longer than you, native born and raised and while it’s sad to see what’s happened to our home, we need to learn how to manage the inevitable change. Agree FWC rarely gets it right “Failed Wildlife Conservation” should be their name, look at Capt. LeMay’s post on Jewfish alone (yes Jewfish before the OPC’s renamed ‘em). As OneP said elect more outdoorsman and sportsman to FWC and other offices where meaningful change can be introduced.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Not too mention the sheer volume of fishermen out there. It seems like yesterday St John’s was a sleepy little place and now. Can’t even imagine further south and then add in water management shat. The effluent of the affluent


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

Feather Thrower said:


> What's wrong with stocking redfish? I wish it wasn't necessary but if it helps a fishery recover what's the problem?


My take on it is that stocking compounds the problem for the wild redfish population and the IRL.

The wild redfish population is down due to degradation of habitat (loss of seagrass, algae, water quality, loss of forage) lowering the carrying capacity. Then instantly adding more fish to the equation without raising carrying capacity makes further intraspecies competition for already limited resources, as well as further strain on said resources. If the habitat was restored, carrying capacity would come up and the wild population will grow as a result. 
Also I believe introducing hatchery reared stocked redfish will dilute the genetics of the present wild strain. 

Stocking redfish in the IRL would temporarily appease the angler, but the cost paid by long term effects on the wild redfish and the biotic community as a whole is too great.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Ironhead said:


> My take on it is that stocking compounds the problem for the wild redfish population and the IRL.
> 
> The wild redfish population is down due to degradation of habitat (loss of seagrass, algae, water quality, loss of forage) lowering the carrying capacity. Then instantly adding more fish to the equation without raising carrying capacity makes further intraspecies competition for already limited resources, as well as further strain on said resources. If the habitat was restored, carrying capacity would come up and the wild population will grow as a result.
> Also I believe introducing hatchery reared stocked redfish will dilute the genetics of the present wild strain.
> ...


Stocking any fish where a native species still exists usually has nothing but dire consequences long term!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

I joke with my old man when we bream fish this time of year. He pitches a cricket and a sling a bug on top.
We fish the Suwannee sometimes (which overflows with waste water) from Valdosta when the Withlacoochee floods. Tell him I tear his butt up by throwing a yellow fly on top. Gotta match that yellow corn nugget they’re used to eating on top.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

The manatee die off is a symptom of the big problem, manatees are not the cause. Water quality is the cause. Most people don’t know that the St. Lucie River and Caloosahatchee river were never connected to lake “O” until the Corp of Engineers dredged channels. The water prior to that flowed south into the Everglades. All the crap from central Florida flows south into “O” and then to the east and west coast. The explosion in population and building brings pollution too, but until the water is diverted south to the Everglades the problem will persist. I live on the west coast but I predict that IRL restrictions are just beginning, the manatee protection groups and USFW will push for greater restrictions to protect manatees. They shutdown dock building permits in my area for a few years over here for manatee protection. I would not be surprised if the shutdown waterfront construction for awhile.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The manatee die off is a symptom of the big problem, manatees are not the cause. Water quality is the cause. Most people don’t know that the St. Lucie River and Caloosahatchee river were never connected to lake “O” until the Corp of Engineers dredged channels. The water prior to that flowed south into the Everglades. All the crap from central Florida flows south into “O” and then to the east and west coast. The explosion in population and building brings pollution too, but until the water is diverted south to the Everglades the problem will persist. I live on the west coast but I predict that IRL restrictions are just beginning, the manatee protection groups and USFW will push for greater restrictions to protect manatees. They shutdown dock building permits in my area for a few years over here for manatee protection. I would not be surprised if the shutdown waterfront construction for awhile.


Agree - blaming the manatees for this is nuts lol.


----------



## Salty82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> We have a water quality issue. All anglers get are more rules while the water quality issues are barely addressed. I don’t grocery shop on the water. Why should I have to buy from a grocery store? If I wanted to keep one, why not? I do eat fish. Guess I should look for fish alternatives made of wood pulp. And I can almost bet with 100% chance closures will follow in my area.


EXACTLY thank you!....i thoroughly enjoy keeping a MODERATE amount of fish. Its extremely meaningul to know exactly where your food comes from as opposed to eating mass produced old shipped in junk from the grocery stores....Its NOT an overfishing problem but rather a fertilizer and pesticide problem and idiots ripping shallow through grass flats. One could easily argue that the commercial guys and giggers abuse things by putting way too many fish in the boat but keeping a couple trout, a red, and or few snapper, or the occasional slot snook is not the problem. FWC tries but mostly fails at that common sense thing. Look no further than their red snapper controls which is beyond retarded.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

The habitat/pollution issue should be the focus rather than more regulation. That being said I’m all for reduced pressure and would live to see 1 redfish per person no more than 2 per boat state wide. Too many guides keep 4-6 or more a day in NE Florida. Another unpopular opinion make no fishing zones in the inlets snook spawn in during the closed season, those fish get beat up way too much and mishandled big time all to beat your chest on the gram. I’m guilty of it too but know better now.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> Open a season on manatees to reduce the numbers grazing on the grass beds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally tongue in cheek!!!!!!!!Geez.................


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> If you don't already, start voting the environment at every level of government, not business as usual. Sponsor outdoorsmen/women to run for office.


LOL - the problem with that is that MOST environmentally strong candidates come with policy support for BLM rioting, letting young kids choose their gender, teaching 3d graders gender fluidity, men having babies, aborting babies at birth, horribly weak national defense - some really sick stuff - stuff that’s honestly more important than water quality IMO. Sad that it’s hard to find a conservative that’s solid on the environment - I mean other than DeSantis.


----------



## Brian Yearty (Oct 11, 2018)

Griff0302 said:


> LOL - the problem with that is that MOST environmentally strong candidates come with policy support for BLM rioting, letting young kids choose their gender, teaching 3d graders gender fluidity, men having babies, aborting babies at birth, horribly weak national defense - some really sick stuff - stuff that’s honestly more important than water quality IMO. Sad that it’s hard to find a conservative that’s solid on the environment - I mean other than DeSantis.


Thank you for Banning William Young the negative one.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

The primary issue/problem is degraded/ing habitat. That's easy to agree on and see. It has been going on for a very long time (in our modern times) as we or most of us all agree from the loss of the everglades due to multiple causes including Big Sugar, Army Corp. Development. And there are the canals of course. There is population growth which is and has been out of sight since WWII(AC) and all of the, loss of habitat, pollutants and chemicals that come with it including tourism, hotels, resorts etc.
And there is the fact that Florida is the #3 worlds producer of phosphate. All of this and more (the increased boating/fishing etc) has lead to the loss of habitat. Whose fault is all of this. Is it business, general population, do you blame government? I am a dying breed apparently, I am a moderate. I actually vote for both Republicans and Democrats depending on who they are and what they promote etc. I am surely not saying that is the answer. At the end of it I believe the problem is a combination of greed and a lack of education. The greed part is especially hard to corral. It seems to be increasingly the American way, I am sure the rest of the world as well, though they have been around quite a bit longer and a few of them have done perhaps a better job figuring it out. I usually stay away from saying things like this and no doubt a bunch will jump on this. As folks who care we can speak out beyond these forums and support efforts to address degrading habitat.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Too much development (dark blue) in Central Florida/I4 corridor -









The other colors are state, federal, local and private conservation lands.

Big Bend is much different, with much of the coastal area protected (if these areas were sandy beaches and not salt marsh and estuary, there would be more development).


----------



## ConwayCritter (10 mo ago)

Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> Too much development (dark blue) in Central Florida/I4 corridor -
> View attachment 204109
> 
> 
> ...


What site are those maps from? Curious.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Capnredfish said:


> We have a water quality issue. All anglers get are more rules while the water quality issues are barely addressed. I don’t grocery shop on the water. Why should I have to buy from a grocery store? If I wanted to keep one, why not? I do eat fish. Guess I should look for fish alternatives made of wood pulp. And I can almost bet with 100% chance closures will follow in my area.


The FWC can only deal with the things they have a say in. Certainly FLs water quality issues are horrific and need to be addressed. But that doesn't mean that the FWC shouldn't do what they can to at least slow down the problem for redfish. Hopefully enough of Floridians will wake up and demand to get the water issues turned around and that there will still be enough redfish around to rebuild.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

j_f said:


> Zika, as a former journo myself, I always appreciate your thoughtful posts and disdain for the Oxford comma.



When i was a kid and teenager I would use the oxford comma, but later in life, i looked at it and said to myself, "That makes no sense" and I stopped using it.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Naturecoastfly said:


> I joke with my old man when we bream fish this time of year. He pitches a cricket and a sling a bug on top.
> We fish the Suwannee sometimes (which overflows with waste water) from Valdosta when the Withlacoochee floods. Tell him I tear his butt up by throwing a yellow fly on top. Gotta match that yellow corn nugget they’re used to eating on top.



The Withlacoochee doesn't go through Valdosta. Lived there for 9yrs, there is no rivers in the city. Must be a corn nugget from another town that you been trying to match.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Consider it a shithole fishing spot?


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

FATBABY said:


> The Withlacoochee doesn't go through Valdosta. Lived there for 9yrs, there is no rivers in the city. Must be a corn nugget from another town that you been trying to match.


Google it. Local news channel covered this several yrs ago I just found an article describing possibly 7 million gallons of sewage running from a nearby creek in Valdosta into the withlacoochee.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Google it. Local news channel covered this several yrs ago I just found an article describing possibly 7 million gallons of sewage running from a nearby creek in Valdosta into the withlacoochee.



Thank you for verifying my post that the Withlacoochee does not flow through Valdosta and Valdosta does not have any rivers. 

I would be happy to read any link you post about the sewage ravaged creek if you would like to post a few. Haven't lived in that area for 10yrs now, so naturally i wouldn't have heard about this..


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Here’s some More than 7 million gallons of sewage may have contaminated Withlacoochee River









State calls for Valdosta to pay six-figure fine for spilling sewage in river - Georgia Recorder


The Enviromental Protection Division calls for Valdosta to pay six-figure fine for spilling sewage into permit violations impacting the Withlacoochee River.




georgiarecorder.com


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Also can find numerous DOH releases over the last few years. Valdosta has problems and shit flows downhill unfortunately. No different than what coastal areas are seeing.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

tcov said:


> Also can find numerous DOH releases over the last few years. Valdosta has problems and shit flows downhill unfortunately. No different than what coastal areas are seeing.


Bingo that’s why I throw a yellow corn pattern. Gotta match the hatch 🤣


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

ConwayCritter said:


> What site are those maps from? Curious.


It's a screen grab off a map I made using Arcgis Pro - urban areas are from World Urban Database – World Urban Database and Access Portal Tools, conservation lands from FNAI. Urban areas are pretty accurate - not perfect but OK. This map uses impervious surface - the more intense the pink/magenta shade, the more impervious (developed) the surface:


----------



## ConwayCritter (10 mo ago)

Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> It's a screen grab off a map I made using Arcgis Pro - urban areas are from World Urban Database – World Urban Database and Access Portal Tools, conservation lands from FNAI. Urban areas are pretty accurate - not perfect but OK. This map uses impervious surface - the more intense the pink/magenta shade, the more impervious (developed) the surface:


Nice stuff 

I am doing GIS work up in the Outer Banks and I cannot wait to get back home to Florida next year.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

tcov said:


> Also can find numerous DOH releases over the last few years. Valdosta has problems and shit flows downhill unfortunately. No different than what coastal areas are seeing.



So Valdosta doesn't have problems, those downhill from Valdosta has problems. LOL!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Exactly 🤣


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

7WT said:


> The primary issue/problem is degraded/ing habitat. That's easy to agree on and see. It has been going on for a very long time (in our modern times) as we or most of us all agree from the loss of the everglades due to multiple causes including Big Sugar, Army Corp. Development. And there are the canals of course. There is population growth which is and has been out of sight since WWII(AC) and all of the, loss of habitat, pollutants and chemicals that come with it including tourism, hotels, resorts etc.
> And there is the fact that Florida is the #3 worlds producer of phosphate. All of this and more (the increased boating/fishing etc) has lead to the loss of habitat. Whose fault is all of this. Is it business, general population, do you blame government? I am a dying breed apparently, I am a moderate. I actually vote for both Republicans and Democrats depending on who they are and what they promote etc. I am surely not saying that is the answer. At the end of it I believe the problem is a combination of greed and a lack of education. The greed part is especially hard to corral. It seems to be increasingly the American way, I am sure the rest of the world as well, though they have been around quite a bit longer and a few of them have done perhaps a better job figuring it out. I usually stay away from saying things like this and no doubt a bunch will jump on this. As folks who care we can speak out beyond these forums and support efforts to address degrading habitat.


Principled capitalism is the only way democracy and our natural environment survive.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

A lot of the issues already addressed in this thread but as someone who was born in FL and spent a lot of time fishing Pensacola, Cape San Blas, Panama City, the Big Bend, NE Florida and the IRL, it is a damn shame that we can't do anything about the REAL problem - exploding population growth. Limits on fish are only a bandaid and we'll continually be fighting this battle (the limits won't improve water quality, fishing pressure, illegal poaching, etc.) I guarantee you that we'll be seeing more and more boats on the water this summer than last, despite these regulations.

I find myself turning into a grumpy old man at 41 years of age, griping as I see massive clear cutting of land, have to wait in crazy lines at the boat ramp at the end of a day of fishing, hear strong Northeast accents everywhere I go and see New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, and California plats in every parking lot. The Big Bend is my paradise and where I go to escape it. I know a lot of the shoreline is protected there, but i also know how politics work - it's only a matter of time before it gets infiltrated too.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

windblows said:


> A lot of the issues already addressed in this thread but as someone who was born in FL and spent a lot of time fishing Pensacola, Cape San Blas, Panama City, the Big Bend, NE Florida and the IRL, it is a damn shame that we can't do anything about the REAL problem - exploding population growth. Limits on fish are only a bandaid and we'll continually be fighting this battle (the limits won't improve water quality, fishing pressure, illegal poaching, etc.) I guarantee you that we'll be seeing more and more boats on the water this summer than last, despite these regulations.
> 
> I find myself turning into a grumpy old man at 41 years of age, griping as I see massive clear cutting of land, have to wait in crazy lines at the boat ramp at the end of a day of fishing, hear strong Northeast accents everywhere I go and see New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, and California plats in every parking lot. The Big Bend is my paradise and where I go to escape it. I know a lot of the shoreline is protected there, but i also know how politics work - it's only a matter of time before it gets infiltrated too.



I also dislike all of the yankees coming down here infiltrating our areas. Man, I hate a northern accent... I've been around the world (retired Air Force) and I think Canadian, NY and Boston accents are the worst. Just a matter of time before they try to screw our state up as much as the one they left. I live in the Fort Myers area and it is getting ridiculous! I'm only 45 and my wife and I are over it already. Too many fricken people.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FATBABY said:


> I also dislike all of the yankees coming down here infiltrating our areas. Man, I hate a northern accent... I've been around the world (retired Air Force) and I think Canadian, NY and Boston accents are the worst. Just a matter of time before they try to screw our state up as much as the one they left. I live in the Fort Myers area and it is getting ridiculous! I'm only 45 and my wife and I are over it already. Too many fricken people.





FATBABY said:


> I also dislike all of the yankees coming down here infiltrating our areas. Man, I hate a northern accent... I've been around the world (retired Air Force) and I think Canadian, NY and Boston accents are the worst. Just a matter of time before they try to screw our state up as much as the one they left. I live in the Fort Myers area and it is getting ridiculous! I'm only 45 and my wife and I are over it already. Too many fricken people.


I have 10 years on you with all 55 spent in Ft Myers and can tell you first hand that I barely recognize my birthplace anymore sigh. If I had to live in town ie Ft Myers or even worse Cape Coral I would pull out what little hair I have left thankfully this is my front yard and I am fortunate to have 8 acres of prime Florida Swamp land so that makes me a Swamp Cracker as my wife calls us she was born and raised here as well unfortunately it isnt going to get any better here thank god for the 10k islands and Everglades because Pine Island sound is a boat regatta at best anymore.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

During the Civil War, Ft. Myers was a Union held cattle stockade mostly manned by freed slaves.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have 10 years on you with all 55 spent in Ft Myers and can tell you first hand that I barely recognize my birthplace anymore sigh. If I had to live in town ie Ft Myers or even worse Cape Coral I would pull out what little hair I have left thankfully this is my front yard and I am fortunate to have 8 acres of prime Florida Swamp land so that makes me a Swamp Cracker as my wife calls us she was born and raised here as well unfortunately it isnt going to get any better here thank god for the 10k islands and Everglades because Pine Island sound is a boat regatta at best anymore.


I hear ya. Would be nice to have some acreage, but even that is getting too expensive or non existent. You are right about Pine Island sound being a boat Regatta. I need to get some bait and head down to Everglades one weekend with my Gheenoe,. My uncle has a house down there in EC, but we don't really talk, so I am on my own as far as going down there and fishing. I thought about heading out of Marco Island one weekend as well. Is that north side of 10K islands a boat regatta too? Or should I go down to EC to put in?


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> During the Civil War, Ft. Myers was a Union held cattle stockade mostly manned by freed slaves.


Did not know that. Interesting fact. I need to learn more about the history here.


----------

